# James River Anglers Assoc.



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey all, I am organizing the James River Anglers Association and invite all to come. Heres a link to the site. Please shoot me a PM if you're coming.

http://jamesriveranglers.blogspot.com/

Thanks,


Andrew


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fresh or salt James River....


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Fresh or salt James River....





Either.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Not much on your "site"....How many do you plan on having there at Starbucks? Last I saw...Starbucks can only handle a few folks at a time...


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

wannabeangler said:


> Not much on your "site"....How many do you plan on having there at Starbucks? Last I saw...Starbucks can only handle a few folks at a time...




I don't know, as many as I can, right now I've got 3 to 5, we'll see. I'm sure we'll get more. Also, what do you want me to put on my site, there's not much info. That Starbucks is rather large and could handle 10 or 12 folks easily.


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the invite but I live in Newport News and Richmond is too far for me.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I would imagine you would get a lot better turn out if the meeting was somewhere that sold beer. Coffee at 7pm


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I would imagine you would get a lot better turn out if the meeting was somewhere that sold beer. Coffee at 7pm


Fair enough, I may know just the place.

PS: Lots of people have coffee at 7M, ever heard of "After dinner coffee"; or am I just going insane?
(I think the latter is more likely)


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

fish123 said:


> Fair enough, I may know just the place.
> 
> PS: Lots of people have coffee at 7M, ever heard of "After dinner coffee"; or am I just going insane?
> (I think the latter is more likely)


I'm with lopez....coffee, no....beer, yes! After dinner coffee? Should we bring our women along....


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

wannabeangler said:


> I'm with lopez....coffee, no....beer, yes! After dinner coffee? Should we bring our women along....


Hey, wait one cotton pickin' minute here, what the hell is wrong with after dinner coffee? I'm a crout and we like our after dinner coffee! How about this, I'll move it to Crossroads Coffee and ice cream(now serving beer)? Perhaps Legends Brewery?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

fish123 said:


> Hey, wait one cotton pickin' minute here, what the hell is wrong with after dinner coffee? I'm a crout and we like our after dinner coffee! How about this, I'll move it to Crossroads Coffee and ice cream(now serving beer)? Perhaps Legends Brewery?


Legend beer, made with that lovely James river water:--|. To be fair, he sponsored a few events a group of us has put on. but still:--|

Don't think we would quite fit in at Crossroads. Our hair isn't black enough and we don't wear skinny enough jeans.
The Triple on Broad? A Hooters somewhere?


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Legend beer, made with that lovely James river water:--|. To be fair, he sponsored a few events a group of us has put on. but still:--|
> 
> Don't think we would quite fit in at Crossroads. Our hair isn't black enough and we don't wear skinny enough jeans.
> The Triple on Broad? A Hooters somewhere?


My thoughts exactly about Crossroads, there's a frickin' picture of Obama on the wall.

I've changed it to Legends, plenty of space, it's well known and has all the beer you want.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Legend beer, made with that lovely James river water:--|. To be fair, he sponsored a few events a group of us has put on. but still:--|
> 
> Don't think we would quite fit in at Crossroads. Our hair isn't black enough and we don't wear skinny enough jeans.
> The Triple on Broad? A Hooters somewhere?


I love me some Legends Lager. Legends beer and talking about fishing, I'm interested!:beer::fishing:


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

SurFeesher said:


> I love me some Legends Lager. Legends beer and talking about fishing, I'm interested!:beer::fishing:


Mark you calendar!


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Not much info on the blogsite. You would probably get a lot more folks involved if you posted a little about what you have in mind for your club. Is your club going to focus more on conservation or just fishing?


Dean


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

ketch69 said:


> Not much info on the blogsite. You would probably get a lot more folks involved if you posted a little about what you have in mind for your club. Is your club going to focus more on conservation or just fishing?
> 
> 
> Dean




Well that's a good point, I really don't have much of a focus aside from fishing right now. I think those things will be decided at Legends as a group, to plan the club, how things will work, when and where we'll meet, and what kind of thing's we'll do.

Andrew


----------



## beermanrick (Mar 14, 2005)

Well [email protected] I guess I'm in, I won't even have to leave work. The first couple pitchers are on me.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

fish123 said:


> Hey all, I am organizing the James River Anglers Association and invite all to come. Heres a link to the site. Please shoot me a PM if you're coming.
> 
> http://jamesriveranglers.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


can i be president of the Williamsburg Chapter???:beer::fishing:


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

redneckranger said:


> can i be president of the Williamsburg Chapter???:beer::fishing:


Sure, why not.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

i wont be able to make it Jan let me know when the subsequent meetings are


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

beermanrick said:


> Well [email protected] I guess I'm in, I won't even have to leave work. The first couple pitchers are on me.


You, Sir, will be a very popular member!


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

SurFeesher said:


> You, Sir, will be a very popular member!



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## beermanrick (Mar 14, 2005)

Is this still happening?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Not sure. sent him a PM this morning with no response.


----------



## beermanrick (Mar 14, 2005)

Either way, if anybody still wants to meet up the beers are still on me.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, it is on, note the other post I put up titled JRAA. I'll be there at 7M. Sorry Mike, I've been at school all day, haven't had access to a computer.

Andrew

PS: I'll set my 9/0 on the table so you'll know where to go. And Rick, thanks very nice of you. As been said before, you'll be a _very _popular member if oyu keep that up.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Andrew, I really am interested in this but I've gotten stuck out of town on a job for an extra day and can't make this meeting. Definitely let me know for the next one and let me know how it went!

Thanks,
John


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

The next meeting is tomarrow night, 7M at Legend.


----------



## beermanrick (Mar 14, 2005)

First couple of pitchers are still on me. Legend and the Craft Brewers Guild will be hosting a closing reception tonight for the General Assembly so it will be busy.


----------

